# Periods



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

I know that IBS is worse when we have our periods, but when I get my period I get horrible periods with pains not to mention the horrible IBS symptoms. Do you all have bad periods too? I wonder if the bad periods has something to do with some type of hypersensitive pain receptors related to the IBS.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I always suffered horrendous periods,diahorrea,pain,vomiting and very heavy and also the PMT!!At the time i did not connect my periods to my ibs being so bad.I dont have periods now but my ibs is still awful.Even the so called experts i saw did not say anything about any connection between the two either.


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

I normally get sharper pains and a touch of diarrhoea on the 1st day of my period, other than that the lady bits seem to behave themselves luckily!


----------



## LAT651 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hello - I have had awful periods my whole life started at 13, 41 now, and as if IBS weren't bad enough most of the month while I'm on my period it's like my body goes crazy - n/v, unrelenting cramps, diarrhea. I take birth control pills to shorten the duration and ponstel for the pain but it's minimally effective. Also find that a heating pad is helpful. I know early menopause is associated with heart disease and osteoporosis but I really hope that it gets better when I do hit menopause. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I honestly cannot remember if my period got worse around the time I started having GI issues (which was about 6 years ago now), but it's possible. Definitely over the last 5 years or so my period has gotten much worse (in terms of being more painful and heavier) and PMS affects me more (I actually become somehwat emotionally unstable and that NEVER happened to me when I was younger).The menstrual cramps are the worst during the first 2 days... I'm at work and in awful pain right now. I've tried ibuprofen and naproxen and neither of them work (even when I take them pre-emptively). I'm about to give up on NSAIDS altogether- they seem worthless. The only two things that have ever helped me are heat (and as soon as I remove the heat pad the pain returns) and opioids/marijuana, but of course both of those are illegal and/or hard to come by. Not even sure I can get my work done this afternoon... yuck.


----------

